

CSIS Agent Canada: Front Man - Ennis
http://www.walrusmagazine.ca/articles/2004.09-security-andrew-mitrovica-csis-agent-canada/

======
Ennis
This is an old article from 2004. I was watching The Good Shepherd and after
some googling ended up here. It's a good read. A personal story of a Canadian
spy.

Hope you all appreciate it.

